# Duke Roufus blasts Condit and Jacksons on twitter.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> @dukeroufus Duke Roufus
> coach greg is great. carlos is tripping every time he is punched
> 
> @dukeroufus Duke Roufus
> ...


Source is his twitter, guess he's still butt hurt over Guida shutting down his prized possession and exposing him.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

He lies not!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I can totally understand his frustration. Condit is one of my favorite fighters and I almost couldn't bear watching him circle and circle and circle and circle...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Well said Rufus!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It's the future of the sport at a high level, learn to love it. It just sucks when it happens to a fighter you like to watch. No more bitching about bad cards, because its cool when Condit does it, it should be cool for anyone else. I just hope Condit doesn't apologize for his fight, he did a gameplan, hold to it.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Condit had a great game plan and stuck to it. He would land his punches and kicks and then circle back to the middle of the bud light logo. 

Nick was extremely aggressive during the first 2 rounds imo, but when the thrid started you could tell he was so frustrated that he slowed in chasing him. 

I really wanted Nick to win, but when you see a guy continually circling at some point you have to realize that that is his gameplan.

If Nick had cut him off better and forced him to brawl we may have seen a different result. Reality is he didn't and it pissed me off, but Carlos deserved to win for executing a successful game plan. A little bit boring, but he definitely landed more frequently and more significant shots.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Disgusting judging.

Disgusting gameplan.

Jackson's face is disgusting.

Condit should no longer be called The Natural Born Killer, he sold the f out.

UFC is becoming a joke.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

drey2k said:


> Disgusting judging.
> 
> Disgusting gameplan.
> 
> ...


lmao, then please, don't watch it anymore.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

drey2k said:


> Disgusting judging.
> 
> Disgusting gameplan.
> 
> ...


How did Condit sell out?

Because he didn't want to end up KO'ed like Daley or with his eye completely shut like Penn?

Get real.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Was he not the one teaching Pettis how to hold down Stephens.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

duke who?

The BS after every MMA event is hilarious.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Says the guy who trains Ben Askren? Maybe if Roufus worred about strategy more Patt Barry would actually win a fight? Just saying....


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I think there's drawbacks to fighting the way Condit fought, that is the perfect way to fight against someone who is going to constantly push the fight against you, but if Diaz would have put a little more thought into his fighting style, he could've easily countered Condit's style, not by mirroring him(which is one way, but would have resulted in a real shitty fight), by exposing that very area, if he knows he's gonna run all it's going to take is ONE well timed hit to end the fight because he knows what the guy is going to do, avoid getting hit, you cloak yourself in your aggressive style and try to match get one clean shot on him, think of a pump fake in basketball.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ptw said:


> I think there's drawbacks to fighting the way Condit fought, that is the perfect way to fight against someone who is going to constantly push the fight against you, but* if Diaz would have put a little more thought into his fighting style*, he could've easily countered Condit's style, not by mirroring him(which is one way, but would have resulted in a real shitty fight), by exposing that very area, if he knows he's gonna run all it's going to take is ONE well timed hit to end the fight because he knows what the guy is going to do, avoid getting hit, you cloak yourself in your aggressive style and try to match get one clean shot on him, think of a pump fake in basketball.


I bolded the problem with this idea. What the hell he isn't letting me punch him in the face, what a ***** guess I better put my hands down and let him punch me in the face and score points because I am a freaking retard.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

lol duke... what does he know about fighting?


am i right?.... am i right?

/endsarcasm


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Add him to the list of pro fighters, pro trainers, or pro MMA analysts that had a problem with the fight.

I guess we are all bias and delusional.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Add him to the list of pro fighters, pro trainers, or pro MMA analysts that had a problem with the fight.
> 
> I guess we are all bias and delusional.


All these guys you speak of thinking Nick won is no big deal, I think it was a close fight. The ones saying Condit was running, preventing from getting caught w/ his back against the cage are just embarrassing themselves.....yeah I said it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

fightfan76 said:


> All these guys you speak of thinking Nick won is no big deal, I think it was a close fight. The ones saying Condit was running, preventing from getting caught w/ his back against the cage are just embarrassing themselves.....yeah I said it.


Other than Kalib Starnes name a fight where a guy ran more than Condit. I'm sure there are a couple. But not many.

If that wasn't running...what is?

It worked. Good gameplan. But he ran each time Diaz even started to throw. Half the rounds consisted of Condit going away from Nick. 

I give him credit for having the cardio to put on that many miles in there.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I am really glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks that Condit/Jacksons gameplan was genius. The only fighter I've seen in a long ass time NOT to play right into Diaz's fight game and in turn get an absolute beating.

if I had the choice, exciting fight then look like Daley or Penn OR play it safe, still be entertaining and win a UFC belt, interim or not, I sure as hell know what I'd pick.

If Condit had stood in the pocket and tried to trade he would have got hurt. Why don't people realise that it was so obvious Condit knew it too? 

To me, it wasn't boring it was really smart and I loved the fight.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Just simple little cry babies..


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can he at least change his nickname?


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can he at least change his nickname?


Sure, we can call him Carlos "The Natural Born *Smart* Killer" Condit since he didnt just stand in front of Nick and let him beat him to a bloody pulp.....:thumb02:


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

guys, i think i could of beaten Diaz with that Game plan that condit followed last night.

weak leg kick, back up back up, circle out then run...
weak leg kick, circle, back up, circle out then run...


he basically kicked him then would dis-engage. these are not the instincts of a natural born killer


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Black_S15 said:


> guys, i think i could of beaten Diaz with that Game plan that condit followed last night.
> 
> weak leg kick, back up back up, circle out then run...
> weak leg kick, circle, back up, circle out then run...
> ...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Black_S15 said:


> guys, i think i could of beaten Diaz with that Game plan that condit followed last night.
> 
> weak leg kick, back up back up, circle out then run...
> weak leg kick, circle, back up, circle out then run...
> ...












Must have done a lot of kicking then, I guess all those punches I saw him land on Diaz were just my imagination.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Imagine if he really started teaching his fighters to fight like Condit and other trainers started to do that as well? Dear god this sport would die so quick.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

fightfan76 said:


> Sure, we can call him Carlos "The Natural Born *Smart* Killer" Condit since he didnt just stand in front of Nick and let him beat him to a bloody pulp.....:thumb02:


I'm fine with that. But lets take the killer part out. 

"The Natural Born Smart Fighter"


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Black_S15 said:


> guys, i think i could of beaten Diaz with that Game plan that condit followed last night.
> 
> weak leg kick, back up back up, circle out then run...
> weak leg kick, circle, back up, circle out then run...
> ...


The exaggeration of a tool, he threw a lot of kicks but did way more than just throw kicks, some of those spinning back fists landed and knees landed too. Nick is just hard to hurt. When Nick was not pressing forward Condit was on the attack and when he pressed Condit circled away. I dont see why Diaz didnt just "man-up" and slug it out in the center of the octagon, he knew Condit would circle and run if he pressed forward, yet he continued to come forward anyway.....


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Must have done a lot of kicking then, I guess all those punches I saw him land on Diaz were just my imagination.


"baby" leg strikes 68-6


inflation?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


>


And your point is?

That is the best Diaz has looked after a fight in a LONG time.

And that went 5 rounds.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

chosenFEW said:


> leg strikes 68-6
> 
> 
> inflation?


I'm sorry when did leg kicks stop counting for MMA?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm sorry when did leg kicks stop counting for MMA?


This all started in the 1st Shogun/Machida fight.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Many believe Nick Diaz is a great boxer. One of the best in MMA, they say. Great boxers know how to cut off the ring. It's all about angles.

With the UFC going mainstream, and with huge sponsors coming to the sport, you can expect more fights like this. Guys will fight not to lose, rather then fight to win.

Personally, I enjoyed the card and thought it was money well spent. Of course I watch it for the fighting. I have no emotional investment in any fighter.

In the end it's a Sport not a street fight. Fighters have careers and employees to think about these days. They don't fight for the fans. Who really believes they do? It's silly and pretty ridiculous when you think about such statements. 

It is, what it is.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This all started in the 1st Shogun/Machida fight.


Funny you bring that up, I seem to remember a lot of people thinking Shogun won that fight with the majority of his attack being leg kicks, I personally thought it was a draw but it's whatever.

Now Carlos Condit throws a shit load of them and Diaz got robbed.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

fightfan76 said:


> The exaggeration of a tool, he threw a lot of kicks but did way more than just throw kicks, some of those spinning back fists landed and knees landed too. Nick is just hard to hurt. When Nick was not pressing forward Condit was on the attack and when he pressed Condit circled away. I dont see why Diaz didnt just "man-up" and slug it out in the center of the octagon, he knew Condit would circle and run if he pressed forward, yet he continued to come forward anyway.....


Dude please, none of his spinning back fists landed... maybe one knee which was made to look more than it is thanks to Dong Kim.

the spinning back fists were more so an attempt to look busy. Diaz was never at any risk at all of getting hit by those telegraphed back fists.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Since when did fighters playing it safe throw flying knees? Condit openly engaged Diaz in the center of the cage willingly . The only thing Condit avoided in the fight was getting pinned against the cage. That is it. He was willing to stand and trade just not on Diaz's terms.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Funny you bring that up, I seem to remember a lot of people thinking Shogun won that fight with the majority of his attack being leg kicks, I personally thought it was a draw but it's whatever.
> 
> Now Carlos Condit throws a shit load of them and Diaz got robbed.


Exactly. We were all wondering why Shogun didn't win? We just figured judges won't score leg kicks much, and don't realize they hurt. 

Fast Forward to now. And all of a sudden they count for whatever reason. Not only do they count...but ones half a vicious as Shogun's count. 

So really we are just confused. Because really MMA scoring makes little sense. 

Kos wins a round vs. Pierce because of 1 takedown that he did nothing with. Yet Diaz in round 5 gets a takedown and gets a guys back immediately and is looking for a sub for a full minute in a half....and get this...those same judges don't want to give him that round.

Pretty weird if you ask me.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Black_S15 said:


> Dude please,* none of his spinning back fists landed*... maybe one knee which was made to look more than it is thanks to Dong Kim.
> 
> the spinning back fists were more so an attempt to look busy. Diaz was never at any risk at all of getting hit by those telegraphed back fists.


Go back and watch the fight again, I specifically remember at least 1 landing and it was fairly solid at that. Dont take my word for it, go back and watch, not sure exactly the round/time but I know what I saw.....


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Exactly. We were all wondering why Shogun didn't win? We just figured judges won't score leg kicks much, and don't realize they hurt.
> 
> Fast Forward to now. And all of a sudden they count for whatever reason. Not only do they count...but ones half a vicious as Shogun's count.
> 
> ...


Agreed completely, they need to release an official judging criteria and honestly, I thought they learned long ago that Cecil Peoples has no place in the MMA world.

Condit fought very smart, it wasn't the fight that we all wanted to see and i'm disappointed in that but what Carlos said at the press conference was spot on, why would he go out there and fight Nick Diaz's fight? 
If he'd done that then Nick would be the man with the shot at Georges right now, not Carlos. 

This is an athletic competition and winning is the most important thing, especially when the stakes are this high. 

I scored the fight 
R1 10-9 Diaz 
R2 10-9 Diaz 
R3 10-9 Condit 
R4 10-9 Condit 
R5 10-9 Diaz, but i'd have to watch it again to get a better perspective. It was a very close fight so I don't think the decision was that bad at all. 

Fingers crossed Carlos returns to his super exciting ways for his next fight, but Nick was just too dangerous to stand and trade with.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MRBRESK said:


> Agreed completely, they need to release an official judging criteria and honestly, *I thought they learned long ago that Cecil Peoples has no place in the MMA world.*


While I also think Peoples is a ******* idiot you do know that he's not the only guy scoring the fight right? In order for his God-awful opinion to mean anything at least one of the other judges has to agree with him, thus making them just as moronic as Peoples.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> While I also think Peoples is a ******* idiot you do know that he's not the only guy scoring the fight right? In order for his God-awful opinion to mean anything at least one of the other judges has to agree with him, thus making them just as moronic as Peoples.


Cecil is a repeat offender though, no other judges really stand out to me. It seems everytime that he judges a fight he makes a shit call. 

Also the only round that Cecil scored for Nick was round 3 :confused03: Does he even watch the fights?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> While I also think Peoples is a ******* idiot you do know that he's not the only guy scoring the fight right? In order for his God-awful opinion to mean anything at least one of the other judges has to agree with him, thus making them just as moronic as Peoples.


There was a woman on the job too. 

So there we have it.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Kamijo is the only one who actually watched the fight.


----------



## nmlongbow (Jul 8, 2011)

Jackson has 2 UFC belts in his camp and Roufus has how many?

Roufus' best fighter got spanked by another mid level Jackson fighter, no wonder he's upset.


----------



## runamok27 (Feb 6, 2012)

Condit won the fight with a good game plan. Diaz couldn't suck Condit into his type of fight so he, Diaz, needed to do something to make something happen in his favor but he either couldn't or decided not to. Condit has nothing to be ashamed of. Diaz needs to watch the fight and he'll see why he lost. I find it amazing that he even thought he won that fight.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Since when did fighters playing it safe throw flying knees? Condit openly engaged Diaz in the center of the cage willingly . The only thing Condit avoided in the fight was getting pinned against the cage. That is it. He was willing to stand and trade just not on Diaz's terms.


Toxic stop trying to inject logic into the hate train... You're going to stop these ridiculously funny posts from Diaz homers.

For all you Condit haters:

1. Condit traded in the middle of the ring and gave a lot more than he received.
2. Condit circled away when his back was to the cage and did not "stand his ground" like Daley/BJ because unlike them he actually has a brain.
3. Condit did not "run away", Nick is the bit*ch that realized he can't beat him standing so went for a pus*sy take down attempt, basically saying "dude i keep getting hit standing, so let's try to get you on the ground".

Did people forget #3? The fat momma jokes didn't work, dropping his hands and getting hit like a retard didn't work, grabbing and holding the leg like a huge piece of shi*t dbag after the bell had sounded did not work. So what does he do after getting raped standing? That's right go for the "safe" takedown attempt after calling GSP a bit*ch for fighting like that. @#[email protected]# Hypocrite, I hope he really does retire or go fight somewhere else where they'll accept irresponsible, immature retards.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Dang hard to call someone that bitches about a technical game plan that works a hard core MMA fan... 

Carlos did it perfect that night, and landed the better shots... WAR CONDIT! 

Go watch K1 if u only want to see a slug fest!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

If Condit fought the way Diaz wanted he would have lost for sure, it wasn't really that close of a decision.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> If Condit fought the way Diaz wanted he would have lost for sure, it wasn't really that close of a decision.


To be honest I could care less about the people who think Diaz won, its the people who are acting like Condit was running scared like some kind of coward who get under my skin.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> *Says the guy who trains Ben Askren?* Maybe if Roufus worred about strategy more Patt Barry would actually win a fight? Just saying....


Winning post.

/thread


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Toxic said:


> To be honest I could care less about the people who think Diaz won, its the people who are acting like Condit was running scared like some kind of coward who get under my skin.


They must be taking don't be scared homie seriously lol.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

GJ should take to twitter and mention the belts his camp holds, and his bank account. I'm sure Duke will shut up.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I can see where his coming from. I can alos say that it's total BS since a W is the only thing that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i bought the ppv specifically for this fight, and thats because i thought condit would come to fight

so i am disappointed

i guess i dont blame him but its kind of the reason i went off gsp. i was becoming a fan of condit and now im not really bothered to watch his next fight


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

regardless of anything that happened. I like to trust the well spoken person's judgment over the judgment of a vulgar, insulting and profanity saying/writing guy.

with that in mind, I can't help but agree with the ones agreeing with the decision.

the other ones don't argue or whatever, they just insult, attack, they post rude stuff.

if anyone in favor of Diaz winning this fight would just come out and make an intelligent, well built argument (i.e. other than "he ran like a bitch"). I'd be more than willing to listen and be open to change my mind. I'm not afraid of admitting that I'm wrong (when I am) because that would mean that by doing so, I'll actually learn something. So by all means, if you think that the decision was wrong, make your case, intelligently.

but "Condit was running like a bitch, all those disagreeing are morons" is not going to cut it. nor help anyone's cause.

where some see human cockfighting, I see sport
where some see two half naked guys hugging each other, I see wrestling or jujitsu.
where some see a boring fight, I see a brilliant strategy unfolding.

why only chose to enjoy highlight reel stuff that may or may not happen? rather than try and enjoy the whole thing all together? 

Many people enjoyed that fight. the strategy part was brilliant, the mental part was brilliant.

how could we enjoy something that wasn't there?
it makes much more sense to think that there are some more subtle things in MMA than two sluggers going out for a war and a 1st round KO.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

Cry Roufus Cry cause Jackson and his fighters win more than you! So pathetic.. if he doesn't like the game he can start the Rufus MMA Association where everyone LOVES concussion!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Exactly. We were all wondering why Shogun didn't win? We just figured judges won't score leg kicks much, and don't realize they hurt.
> 
> Fast Forward to now. And all of a sudden they count for whatever reason. Not only do they count...but ones half a vicious as Shogun's count.
> 
> ...


The only judge who judged both Condit-Diaz and Kos-Pierce was Junichiro Kamijo. He had Pierce winning 29-28 and gave Diaz the fifth round in his fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

look at Diaz's face after the fight and Condit's. Diaz wins by cornering people and Condit didn't let Diaz corner him... DAMN YOU CONDIT!!!!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Kamijo is the only one who actually watched the fight.


I watched it again last night. He scored it the same as I had it, except I gave the edge to Condit in the 2nd. I could see it going the other way though. I also could see giving the 5th to Condit. Diaz took him down and had him in a very bad situation, but Condit got out and reversed it. Not sure who was going to end up in dominate position with the tangle they ended up at the end. Three and half minutes of Condit dominating the striking and then a minute or so of Diaz dominating on the ground it could go either way, but I think I agree Diaz got the 5th. Don't see how Jarman and Peoples gave Diaz the 3rd though. 

Also Condit landed quite a few hard body shots and elbows. So people saying Condit did nothing but leg kicks are just mistaken. Also a few good knees and one spinning back elbow caught Nick in the back of the head. Nick took some really hard shots, the guy is tough. I thought it was great fight. Seeing Nick whine at the end just made it all that much better.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Guess fighting a smart fight and sticking to a gameplan to win is frowned upon?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Says the guy who trains *Ben Askren? *...


LMAO 

Great stuff Toxic...


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey lay off Askren will ya. 

Seriously though, Greg Jackson produces champions. Nuff said.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

kc1983 said:


> Guess fighting a smart fight and sticking to a gameplan to win is frowned upon?


well, on one side there are people trying to make it a sport, and on the other side you got a bunch of people who would love it to be some sort of human cockfighting, I guess...

as soon as someone tries to actually win the "sport" aspect of it, people cry about it.

I guess the fan have to make up their minds. do you want it to be a sport or do you prefer two brainless morons brawling in a cage?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

The amount of butthurt from diaz fans is actually palpable. For a second i thought i coud even taste it...woah


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

hadoq said:


> well, on one side there are people trying to make it a sport, and on the other side you got a bunch of people who would love it to be some sort of human cockfighting, I guess...
> 
> as soon as someone tries to actually win the "sport" aspect of it, people cry about it.
> 
> I guess the fan have to make up their minds. do you want it to be a sport or do you prefer two brainless morons brawling in a cage?


they do fight in a cage, no? lol


if everyone fought like condit did they're wouldn't be a "sport." They most certainly wouldn't be making the money they are making now. Imagine if bonnar v griffin went down like that lol.... dont drink that kool aid man.

i actually just heard someone say condit should fight the winner of rousey v tate on MMA hour lol ...props to that dude with the accent. He spoke some real stuff (except that joke).

_______________


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

yea well, bottom line. I have the chance to be able to enjoy that kind of fight as well as the others.

you don't.

so I'm not the one who got bored watching it, I'm not the one who got frustrated.

so truly, I'm happy, if others aren't, this shouldn't be (and isn't, actually) my problem.

as said above. I want to listen to someone who sounds educated

so if anyone has an argument in favor of diaz winning and that does involve some actual arguments other than "he ran like a bitch". I'd be open to change my mind. prove me wrong and I'll thank you for educating me. Prove me that you're educated and that you can actually make an articulate argument that makes sense and uses words from a correct language level. I'll be willing to change my mind and again, I'll be thankful for it.

win-win situation right here, make your case.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Hey lay off Askren will ya.
> 
> Seriously though, Greg Jackson produces champions. Nuff said.




Ok.
Though...Roufus should shut the fcuk up.

I remember another student of his - Koch - not wanting to fight his opponents' fight - against Brookins.
He had no desire of going to the ground. Game plan was to keep the fight standing. Koch circled and used a lot of leg kicks in that fight. That's how he won the fight.
he stuck to a game plan.

Just like Condit did.

Roufus is being a hypocrite.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

kc1983 said:


> Guess fighting a smart fight and sticking to a gameplan to win is frowned upon?


Smart has no meaning in Stockton.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Frustrating yes, but it's part of every sport.

Basketball: The San Antonio Spurs
Football: Any defensive first team with the old adagio that defense wins the game.
Tennis: Rafael Nadal
Boxing: Klitschkos, John Ruiz, 

Point is there's counter players, defensive players, ones with pure offense, and others who are multi dimensional who put on a show. 

Hope people will enjoy the Michael Jordans, Kobes, Tysons, and Anderson Silvas of our eras.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

There's a lot of condescending equating of people who did not liking Condit's performance this weekend, to the extreme of fans who want cock fights. You can still acknowledge Condit's efficient strategy, but not enjoy it. Suddenly, loving Condit's performance is synonymous with "real" MMA knowledge & true fanhood, and those who didn't like Condit's performance are still living in the past with Don Frye T-shirts. 

Granted, this is the direction of the sport, but the foundation of the sport was built on entertainment, which include Subs and KO highlights that circulated YouTube and various medias, not who had the most awesome circling. 

Ultimately, it is better for the sport in the long run to look more like a sport, but don't be so smug about people who enjoy engaging fighters, blood & bruises. Fans who enjoy scraps are no less savvy then fans who enjoy awesome circling. You can appreciate particular talents, without enjoying watching its execution.

If Wanderlei was nicknamed "The Axe Circler," he wouldn't be the icon he is today.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> There's a lot of condescending equating of people who did not liking Condit's performance this weekend, to the extreme of fans who want cock fights. You can still acknowledge Condit's efficient strategy, but not enjoy it. Suddenly, loving Condit's performance is synonymous with "real" MMA knowledge & true fanhood, and those who didn't like Condit's performance are still living in the past with Don Frye T-shirts.
> 
> Granted, this is the direction of the sport, but the foundation of the sport was built on entertainment, which include Subs and KO highlights that circulated YouTube and various medias, not who had the most awesome circling.
> 
> ...


Great post.
Had to quote it right into page 8.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> There's a lot of condescending equating of people who did not liking Condit's performance this weekend, to the extreme of fans who want cock fights. You can still acknowledge Condit's efficient strategy, but not enjoy it. Suddenly, loving Condit's performance is synonymous with "real" MMA knowledge & true fanhood, and those who didn't like Condit's performance are still living in the past with Don Frye T-shirts.
> 
> Granted, this is the direction of the sport, but the foundation of the sport was built on entertainment, which include Subs and KO highlights that circulated YouTube and various medias, not who had the most awesome circling.
> 
> ...




yeah, thats a great post.


I am just busting peoples chops to balance out the condit/diaz love/hate.


I really dont care, and I wasn't bored watching the fight. I was frustrated though because I expected more due to the primetime eps hyping me up.




_________________


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> There's a lot of condescending equating of people who did not liking Condit's performance this weekend, to the extreme of fans who want cock fights. You can still acknowledge Condit's efficient strategy, but not enjoy it. Suddenly, loving Condit's performance is synonymous with "real" MMA knowledge & true fanhood, and those who didn't like Condit's performance are still living in the past with Don Frye T-shirts.
> 
> Granted, this is the direction of the sport, but the foundation of the sport was built on entertainment, which include Subs and KO highlights that circulated YouTube and various medias, not who had the most awesome circling.
> 
> ...





chosenFEW said:


> yeah, thats a great post.
> 
> 
> I am just busting peoples chops to balance out the condit/diaz love/hate.
> ...


You didn't expect more you expected something diffrent. You expected a an exciting 25 minute fight and got it, your just disappointed you didn't get to see 25 minutes of Diaz having his way.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You didn't expect more you expected something diffrent. You expected a an exciting 25 minute fight and got it, your just disappointed you didn't get to see 25 minutes of Diaz having his way.


possibly, who knows what is really going on in my subconscious.



much like someone is obviously pro-condit with signature and all and believes his views are not skewed in a similar way.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> There's a lot of condescending equating of people who did not liking Condit's performance this weekend, to the extreme of fans who want cock fights. You can still acknowledge Condit's efficient strategy, but not enjoy it. Suddenly, loving Condit's performance is synonymous with "real" MMA knowledge & true fanhood, and those who didn't like Condit's performance are still living in the past with Don Frye T-shirts.
> 
> Granted, this is the direction of the sport, but the foundation of the sport was built on entertainment, which include Subs and KO highlights that circulated YouTube and various medias, not who had the most awesome circling.
> 
> ...


Here is the fighter with the best finishing ratio in today'a MMA, when it comes to wins/finishes = 92.85% - 28/26.
last 4 fights = 2 KOTN + 1 FOTN + great fight against Ellenberger before that.

He goes into a Championship fight against a very dangerous guy, trying to win the title, he follows an excellent Gameplan, shuts down his opponents' best weapon, wins the fight, without breaking any rule...and he is no longer a good fighter, but labelled a almost a cheater...

That is absurd, hilarious and stupid...all at the same time.

PS: Silva is not the best example here- 3-6, with 4 vicious KO losses and one more coming up, pretty soon.

The sad thing is I believe more than half of the people complaining on this board about this fight (Condit), believe Silva-Leben was a better MMA fight than Condit-Diaz.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Here is the fighter with the best finishing ratio in today'a MMA, when it comes to wins/finishes = 92.85% - 28/26.
> last 4 fights = 2 KOTN + 1 FOTN + great fight against Ellenberger before that.
> 
> He goes into a Championship fight against a very dangerous guy, trying to win the title, he follows an excellent Gameplan, shuts down his opponents' best weapon, wins the fight, without breaking any rule...and he is no longer a good fighter, but labelled a almost a cheater...
> ...


I'm not understanding the Silva/Leben comparison. Silva/Leben was a fantastic performance by Anderson Silva. He demonstrated exquisite countering ability, perfect timing, elusive footwork, ridiculous accuracy and deadly KO power against a man renown for his outstanding chin. From a technical stand point I would certainly say that Anderson Silva vs Chris Leben was more impressive than Condit/Diaz. As was Anderson vs Forrest, another spectacular performance.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

limba said:


> Here is the fighter with the best finishing ratio in today'a MMA, when it comes to wins/finishes = 92.85% - 28/26.
> last 4 fights = 2 KOTN + 1 FOTN + great fight against Ellenberger before that.
> 
> He goes into a Championship fight against a very dangerous guy, trying to win the title, he follows an excellent Gameplan, shuts down his opponents' best weapon, wins the fight, without breaking any rule...and he is no longer a good fighter, but labelled a almost a cheater...
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

Condit has a spectacular record, 28 wins with 26 finishes, and hes villified for his performance. If Condit can't catch a break for fighting conservately than nobody can. Condit has shown he finishes fights - yet when he fights a dangerous opponent with a conservative apporach he's villified.

My take on the whole thing is that he took a realistic approach to the fight. Diaz is a tough fighter, and I'm guessing Condit figured that even on a good night he would have a tough time finishing Diaz. He fought conservately, and rightfully so. Diaz didn't adjust the entire night, he tried to back Condit into the cage (same as against BJ) and threw the same combo, and Condit would escape to centre. 

Condit knew Diaz's gameplan and came prepared. It may have not been a fight of the night performance, but Condit had a gameplan to win, and executed it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I'm not understanding the Silva/Leben comparison. Silva/Leben was a fantastic performance by Anderson Silva. He demonstrated exquisite countering ability, perfect timing, elusive footwork, ridiculous accuracy and deadly KO power against a man renown for his outstanding chin. From a technical stand point I would certainly say that Anderson Silva vs Chris Leben was more impressive than Condit/Diaz. As was Anderson vs Forrest, another spectacular performance.


Wanderlei, not Anderson.

Volcom was talking about him...and how he is spectacular.

But look at what happened to him.....


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Wanderlei, not Anderson.
> 
> Volcom was talking about him...and how he is spectacular.
> 
> But look at what happened to him.....


Oh Ok, I thought the Anderson comparison was a bit strange lol.

And no, Leben vs Wanderlei was in no way, shape or form a good representation of MMA technique or skill.

Wanderlei vs Cung Le on the other hand was actually a great technical back and forth battle and a great fight.

What happened to Wanderlei isn't really relevant. That doesn't some how take away his amazing achievements in the past or some how tarnish his legacy. Wanderlei Silva will ALWAYS be one of the most respected and entertaining fighters of all time and contributed a lot to the growth and popularity of this sport.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> possibly, who knows what is really going on in my subconscious.
> 
> 
> 
> much like someone is obviously pro-condit with signature and all and believes his views are not skewed in a similar way.


I am not really all that pro Condit, I hate Diaz enough that if he fought Bisping I would even rock a Bisping sig.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> What happened to Wanderlei isn't really relevant. That doesn't some how take away his amazing achievements in the past or some how tarnish his legact.


Then why is it that people seem to forget about Condit's achievements and his last performances?! Just because he fought a bit out of his usual style, against one of the best in the world, a very well rounded fighter, for whom a special Gameplan was needed, in order to shut down his primary weapon?!

Why is that?!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Then why is it that people seem to forget about Condit's achievements and his last performances?! Just because he fought a bit out of his usual style, against one of the best in the world, a very well rounded fighter, for whom a special Gameplan was needed, in order to shut down his primary weapon?!
> 
> Why is that?!


No one has forgotten, at least I haven't. Carlos Condit is still one of my favourite fighters, one fight isn't going to completely change my opinion on the man. I did how ever lose quite a bit of respect for him after the Diaz fight, but I certainly haven't forgot his past achievements and as I said, I'm still a fan. It's Greg Jackson who I despise.

Also, in comparison to Wanderlei, I don't think Silva has EVER competed in a fight the way Carlos did the other night. Hence why so any fans have the up most respect for Wandy, he ALWAYS comes to bang.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> No one has forgotten, at least I haven't. Carlos Condit is still one of my favourite fighters, one fight isn't going to completely change my opinion on the man. I did how ever lose quite a bit of respect for him after the Diaz fight, but I certainly haven't forgot his past achievements and as I said, I'm still a fan. It's Greg Jackson who I despise.


Condit is still the same fighter. He just showed great adaptability for this fight, by literally neutralising Diaz's best skill.
It wasn't the most beautiful thing in the world to watch, but it was effective.

If you didn't enjoy the fight too much, you should really throw some blame on Diaz also. He showed awful adaptability skills, couldn't find an answer for Condit's gameplan.

Why is it that he waited until the 5th rd to take it to thre ground, with under 90 sec to go? Why didn't he try that sooner? Maybe hte result would have been different.

Bottom line is: Roufus is an IDIOT for blasting Jackson. As long as he is ASKREN's coach he should just shut the fcuk up!!!

Jackson was behind Condit when he "was exciting". 
Greg Jackson is a genius. He's the best coach in MMA today. Period.



Mckeever said:


> Also, in comparison to Wanderlei, I don't think Silva has EVER competed in a fight the way Carlos did the other night. Hence why so any fans have the up most respect for Wandy, he ALWAYS comes *to bang*.


He should come and compete, because MMA is a sporting event, not a "BANG"-ing event.
Maybe that's why he found himself half unsconscious four times ikn the last 3 years. Because he wanted to bang.
I respect him and his career, but he no longer is elite. 

He didn't evolve at the same pace as today's MMA.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Condit is still the same fighter. He just showed great adaptability for this fight, by literally neutralising Diaz's best skill.
> It wasn't the most beautiful thing in the world to watch, but it was effective.
> 
> If you didn't enjoy the fight too much, you should really throw some blame on Diaz also. He showed awful adaptability skills, couldn't find an answer for Condit's gameplan.
> ...


You keep making up random arguments that have no correlation to any of my posts.

I was discussing Wanderlei Silva and why he's a legend of the sport and will always be respected and loved by the fans.

Don't be disrespecting Wand, it's just not cool.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

This is probably going to sound bad but who the hell is Duke Roufus?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bonnar426 said:


> This is probably going to sound bad but who the hell is Duke Roufus?


He runs RoufusSport based in Wisconsin, trains Erik Koch, Anthony Pettis, Alan Belcher, Pat Barry, Matt Mitrione, and a few others.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He runs RoufusSport based in Wisconsin, trains Erik Koch, Anthony Pettis, Alan Belcher, Pat Barry, Matt Mitrione, * and a few others.*


.....Askren.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How did Condit sell out?
> 
> Because he didn't want to end up KO'ed like Daley or with his eye completely shut like Penn?
> 
> Get real.


He sold out the same way the judges ripped off Shogun the first fight against Machida. And then look what happened the second fight. No more need for judges Shogun made that ass a gif/shoop for the ages. KO. Knocked the **** silly.

The universe has a way sometimes of putting $hit right despite the constant nonsense from the masses.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

cursedbat said:


> He sold out the same way the judges ripped off Shogun the first fight against Machida. And then look what happened the second fight. No more need for judges Shogun made that ass a gif/shoop for the ages. KO. Knocked the **** silly.
> 
> The universe has a way sometimes of putting $hit right despite the constant nonsense from the masses.


What? lol

Shogun/Machida has nothing to do with this, Machida/Shogun was a fight that should have been a draw that was given to Machida based on him stuffing everyone of Shogun's takedowns and controlling the Octagon. If the judges fucked up, it was this one, but it could have been a 48-47 in either guys favor or what it should have been, a draw.

Condit/Diaz was a lot different Condit out struck him in the first, third, fourth, and fifth, and Diaz did not attempt a takedown in the first and was aggressive but was unable to control the Octagon he got Condit against the cage for a max of maybe 3 or 4 seconds at each time, Condit circled away, and reset in the center of the Octagon, when Diaz did begin shooting in the fourth he was stuffed on the first two trys and didn't get the first takedown until the fifth round by then it was too late. The judges got this one right with a 48-47 Condit score across the board.

Quit bringing up Machida/Shogun 2 just to get a rise out of me, it's not gonna work Shogun won it fair and square.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> *Don't be disrespecting Wand *, it's just not cool.


 




limba said:


> *i respect him and his career *, but he no longer is elite.


.....


----------



## Flyin' Kneez (Jul 3, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> There's a lot of condescending equating of people who did not liking Condit's performance this weekend, to the extreme of fans who want cock fights. You can still acknowledge Condit's efficient strategy, but not enjoy it. Suddenly, loving Condit's performance is synonymous with "real" MMA knowledge & true fanhood, and those who didn't like Condit's performance are still living in the past with Don Frye T-shirts.
> 
> Granted, this is the direction of the sport, but the foundation of the sport was built on entertainment, which include Subs and KO highlights that circulated YouTube and various medias, not who had the most awesome circling.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth *Applauds*


----------



## badboy (Aug 1, 2009)

What's Wanderlei got to do with Condit??? Wanderlei was a menace in his prime and battered the living daylights out of whoever stood in his way. Him losing a few fights in the UFC means nothing, he's at the tail end of his career. Men like Wanderlei, Chuck etc. fought with heart and put it all on the line regardless of their opponent and that's why they'll go down as forever loved by MMA fans. Carlos who?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

John McCain is the one who pushed this sport to where it is, without it Dana never would have gotten it out of the dark smoky bars and above boxing in most regards. You want to bitch about the sport becoming just that a sport then bitch at him... Let us more quiet types enjoy the highly evolved game of chess we have here now...


----------

